# First Cobe OIP 3/12pm



## [email protected]

Tim Walker(Yakflies) 62.2 pink and white jig. Fish popped up 30 yds from the pier right off the end. I gaffed it. Awesome catch! Happy to see Tim get his biggest and OIP's first of the season!


----------



## biggamefishr

congrats....I was over at dickie kaisers house earlier and we were talking about how there should be a few fish caught today


----------



## true-king

Nice fish! Congrats to Tim!


----------



## Norman

Dang nice fish. It looks like OIP is in the lead.


----------



## YakFlies

Thanks for the congrats guys! I'm happy as hell!! Thanks for posting the pics and for the Gaff job Tex


----------



## BlueH20Fisher

Way to go Tim. You're lucky I wasn't there... just joking, good job.


----------



## reelfinatical

NICE JOB!!!!!!!! :clap:clap:clap


----------



## atlast740

way to go tim congrats nice fish for this time of year. did u understand this lol


----------



## MCNABB51BOI

DAMN nice tim doin it big early


----------



## SaltLife44

Thats awesome.:bowdown

What time was he caught??


----------



## YakFlies

Thanks Frank! Yes I understood u this Time lol 



I was just messing with You and I'm gald you post on the form!



For those who haven't met Frank Helton in person... He is by far the nicest charter boat captain I have ever met. He shares his tips and stories with anyone who asks (even to some who don't j/k!) and glad to see you out on the pier.


----------



## YakFlies

Dang Frank you're good I tried to put a bunch of spaces between my words and it didn't work.. wanna share some tips on how you do it? j/k



It was caught about 6pm I think..


----------



## [email protected]

more like 4:30/5...


----------



## pcolafisherman

Congrats nice fish!! :bowdown :bowdown :bowdown


----------



## Fishermon

Do you get afree year pass with the first cobia? ..or that's long gone among the piers now days....

Congratulations thats a lot of meat right there. :clap


----------



## cobiaphil

Congrats! ! Real good fish for the first and off the pier. 

Congrats again.

Hey Frank !!! 

Phil


----------



## [email protected]

Yes first pomp cobia king and blackfin recieve a free pier pass.


----------



## 69Viking

Congrats! Way to put OIP in the lead!


----------



## Chris V

great fish! I was hoping to go tomorrow but it looks like the weather may change that.


----------



## fishn4fun

nice fish:clap:clap:clap


----------



## AUBuilder

Congrats to your friend. That's a nice reel there in the picture by the way.


----------



## inshorecatch

congrats nice fish. now do it again


----------



## Jayzilla

Congrats Tim, good to see you finally got the first one. You should have had it a couple of years ago when you had first shot on that pair but we got tangled up and you lost your fish and I caught mine. Very well deserved fish.


----------



## blane tankersley

awesome fish man. Cant wait to get out there and catch me one


----------



## YakFlies

> *Jayzilla (3/13/2009)*Congrats Tim, good to see you finally got the first one. You should have had it a couple of years ago when you had first shot on that pair but we got tangled up and you lost your fish and I caught mine. Very well deserved fish.




Jay.. Thanks man

Yeah I was a little pissed I didn't get that fish a couple years ago..but that's cobia fishing..

It made landing this one even more sweet plus this one being over 60lbs was even sweeter. I jacked the crap out of this fish to make sure my jig wasn't coming out and I fought him real easy. I was thinking about losing that fish the whole time I was fighting this one.



And Congratulations to Little Alex for landing the second fish on OIP today...it weighted 35lbs


----------



## REEL STAMAS

:clap


----------



## SuperSpook

Congrats on the nice size fish!


----------



## Redfish

Congats Tim Nice Fish:clap:clap


----------



## gottafish

Awesomejob, Tim! :bowdown Now the next step is to catch the1stcobe of the year from yourkayak!


----------



## kingling

here are some others off the other forum























































god job tim and nice fish!!!


----------



## nb&twil

ben, go back and edit your post. hit "return" between each picture so it doesn't require us to scroll all the way over to the right. thanks!


----------



## jaceboat

> *Norman (3/12/2009)*Dang nice fish. It looks like OIP is in the lead.




do you mean size? cause pcola already has 2 and has seen like 6.



congrats again on the fish! its a nice one and the first which makes it just that much nicer.


----------



## John B.

that's a slob!!! Congratulations!... i'm glad y'all boys didn't wait till April to catch one this year oke


----------



## jt

haha right after tim pulled it up i heard this guy behind say something about a remora.

i turned around to correct him, and he proceeded to tell me that he was a expert saltwater identifier.

amazing how some people can be such pecker-slaps.

anyways, nice fish man. i enjoyed watchin it caught.


----------



## [email protected]

Well there was a remora on tim's fish....


----------



## sharky21

Really nice fish.


----------



## jt

no the guy was tellin his wife/gf/family that what he caught was a remora.


----------



## vincem

nice job! makes me want 2 get out there!


----------



## Triple R

Does anyone know what size Van Staal he was using or which one would be best for a ling rod? Super nice fish!!! Great catch

What does OIP stand for?


----------



## eym_sirius

Okaloosa Island Pier

http://www.okaloosaislandcams.com/


----------



## YakFlies

I was using a vs250... I vs200 would be just fine and work great too.


----------



## [email protected]

2 MORE MONTHS!


----------



## PorknBeans

my God they're already comming!!!!!!!:bowdown:bowdown


----------



## Linda

Well it seems I never congratulated you... Congrats on a fine fish!!! Better late then never


----------



## dragman6693

awsome fish:bowdown:bowdown:bowdown i need to get me some of that


----------



## Heller High Water

Congrats and great work on the a really nice fish. The pics are always good too.


----------



## YakFlies

Thanks for the Congrats and all.. Just in case some of you guys didn't notice.. this was in *2009*. Tex was just trying to get you all pumped for 2010. Hopefully it will be the exact same report when March finally comes around.


----------



## [email protected]

> *YakFlies (1/16/2010)*Thanks for the Congrats and all.. Just in case some of you guys didn't notice.. this was in *2009*. Tex was just trying to get you all pumped for 2010. Hopefully it will be the exact same report when March finally comes around.


Yea except a different angler in a orange hat!


----------

